# مقاسات التورتة _ لحفلات الخطوبة والأفراح



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2014)

مع بداية الصيف ناس كتير بتعمل حفلات الخطوبة والأفراح... مقاسات التورتة بتبقى حسب عدد المعازيم. ... يعنى مقاس 6 يقضي 12 فرد...مقاس 10 يقضي 38 فرد يعني لو خطوبة صغيرة في البيت ممكن تبقى تورتة دورين ل 50 فرد... وعندكو التورتة ال5 أدوار تقضي 200 فرد.. مبروك مقدماً


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2014)

شكراااااااا ابو تربو
معلومات جميله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

